# Conversions with peg 300 ?



## Littlebigguy

Hello , I’m new here but always brewed . But I only have done the basics with bb and ba and very simple recipes.  I have found very bad reactions for myself from eo and G. I’m an unlucky one ! I am trying to see if anyone out there could help a fellow brother of the iron out , 
Is it possible to use peg 300 to make injectables ? I’m looking into making injectable anadrol at 50 mg a ml , without the use of g or eo , if these are the only ways does someone maybe have a recipe that uses very minimal G or eo ? Last time I tried the G solvents I went vertigo and threw up for a day strait . I thought may it could have been something else so I waited a week and tried it again. And the same thing happens to me . Please help my brothers and sisters of the iron !!!


----------



## ToryJay

It's your first cycle? I would advise you to do some simple... You can try test E and dbol at first.


----------



## Littlebigguy

Hi toryjay, No, not my first ... I have been using for sometime now ,  I’m 30 and have been juicing for 11 years now, I’m just trying to figure out a way to brew injectable anadrol 50mg at 100 mls without using Guiacol and eo and if I have to use Guiacol , the lowest amount possible to make this recipe work . If you have any advice or experience with brewing injectable anadrol or dbol I would really appreciate it .


----------



## Foxman101

Littlebigguy said:


> Hi toryjay, No, not my first ... I have been using for sometime now ,  I’m 30 and have been juicing for 11 years now, I’m just trying to figure out a way to brew injectable anadrol 50mg at 100 mls without using Guiacol and eo and if I have to use Guiacol , the lowest amount possible to make this recipe work . If you have any advice or experience with brewing injectable anadrol or dbol I would really appreciate it .



I’ve only used PEG to make oral solutions ..

Why don’t you just take the Anadrol orally ?
You could try sending Motorboat a email .. as I know he brews Anadrol injectable.. also Sxript on here seems to brew oral injectables... ask him


----------



## Littlebigguy

Thank you foxman101


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> It's your first cycle? I would advise you to do some simple... You can try test E and dbol at first,  I recommend buy in https://musclesfax.ws/oral-steroids .



They have quality products.


----------



## Littlebigguy

Toryjay I brew my own brother . I’m looking for a recipe not a supplier. I appreciate it . If I don’t make it. I don’t take it


----------

